# Buy a USB IO board and get free haunt control software



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

The Exorcist IO board is now available board only for $77.50.

This board was originally designed for the Exorcist Haunt control system and is a native USB board with 16 inputs and can support an infra red transmitter.

The board comes with a software developers kit that can be used to develop your own software, or can simply be used with the Exorcist haunt control system that is now available as a freeware download, this is exactly the same software was once available for $250

Alternatively you can purchase the full DMXorcist board and software for $120.

for more information http://www.freewebstore.org/Phoenix-Animatronix


----------

